# free airtel message center number



## rohanr_b (Apr 2, 2009)

hi!!
 can any body give me message center numbers
for airtel to send free sms. PLz post numbers which 
are tried by you guys. I am presently in karnataka..


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

+91 1234567890........Try this this is working for me....


----------



## utsav (Apr 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> +91 1234567890........Try this this is working for me....



Ya it works


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> +91 1234567890........Try this this is working for me....



Thanks a lot, man!! It works!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> +91 1234567890........Try this this is working for me....




just what i was looking for


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

Enjoy free SMSing


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 2, 2009)

Does it work for every area ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not working for me.


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

Arey yaar..I'am just kidding


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> Arey yaar..I'am just kidding



so are we all....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

Luk at this one too
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112119


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Its 9934476570


----------



## girish.g (Apr 8, 2009)

does it work??


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^


----------



## hac_king (Apr 10, 2009)

Few days ago i came across a guy on MiG who were selling 
a NEW SMSC +919898351*** 
He told to RC his no to know rest of the *** but i didn't 
I dont need any free smsc ..


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

lolz


----------



## hac_king (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a look on this Thread in orkut...
May be any SMSC is still working??
*www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=52932849&tid=5271723364012850436&start=1


----------

